# Deactivating an option



## iRaphael (Sep 6, 2015)

I have an i3 (IO1) and have just today been able to code quite a few options successfully and it's _brilliant_ - thanks to this forum.

The only other thing I want to do is permanently disable a feature of the car called the "Acoustic Pedestrian Warning" - which is a device that just emits a noisy drone so that pedestrians know there's a car nearby which you can understand is annoying. This is listed in the Vehicle Order FA as 4U9 PEDESTRIAN_ACOUSTIC_WARNING and I've tried removing 4U9 from the SALAPA elements and re-writing this to the car.

The device remains active and what I'm sure is the relevant ECU in the coding menu (VGC) is still present. Sadly, there are no options in there that seem to shut it off. If I physically disconnect the unit, the cars shows an error "Acoustic Pedestrian Warning Fault".

Can anyone shed any light as to how I should attempt to retro-un-fit this module?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

After removing 4U9 from FA, did you use this FA to VO Code VGC?


----------



## iRaphael (Sep 6, 2015)

Forgive me for not being 100% on the terminology - still learning here! After performing the "Write FA FP" step and confirming that 4U9 is no longer present, I go back to perform FDL coding and the VGC is still listed under the SVT > ECUs hierarchy and I'm still able to code it.

I was hoping that removing the entry from FA would allow me to deactivate the module - or at least for me to disconnect it without a fault code.

To clarify: the VGC ECU object definitely contains all the settings for this module and the 4U9 reference is definitely concerning the same device, but it's just an assumption that this is where I would disable it.

None of the settings available through FDL coding allow me to turn it off.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

With modified FA activated, VO Code (Right-Click on ECU and select Code) VCG and ICM if you have one.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

In an I8 you can switch off the pedestrian warning in the head-unit. So it could be the easiest way to search for this entry into the Head-Unit to activate the check-box. Only an idea.

If you have written the VO into the car you have to mark the VGC (the folder himself, not the cafd) and press code. Only after this procedure the ECU will be coded according to the changes in the VO.

CU Oliver


----------



## iRaphael (Sep 6, 2015)

I think I follow you now... Will give it a try when I get home, thanks!


----------



## iRaphael (Sep 6, 2015)

So I've right-clicked and hit "code" on the VSG ECU and the device is still active. I have no ICM listed so I'm thinking I'd need to work out whatever my equivalent is. Tried ICAM as it's similar but turns out to be camera-related. Also tried ACSM2 as it's safety related but no effect.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

*ove*



iRaphael said:


> So I've right-clicked and hit "code" on the VSG ECU and the device is still active. I have no ICM listed so I'm thinking I'd need to work out whatever my equivalent is. Tried ICAM as it's similar but turns out to be camera-related. Also tried ACSM2 as it's safety related but no effect.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Did you first remove 4U9 from FA?


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

iRaphael said:


> I have an i3 (IO1) and have just today been able to code quite a few options successfully and it's _brilliant_ - thanks to this forum.
> 
> The only other thing I want to do is permanently disable a feature of the car called the "Acoustic Pedestrian Warning" - which is a device that just emits a noisy drone so that pedestrians know there's a car nearby which you can understand is annoying. This is listed in the Vehicle Order FA as 4U9 PEDESTRIAN_ACOUSTIC_WARNING and I've tried removing 4U9 from the SALAPA elements and re-writing this to the car.
> 
> ...


I have the oposite situation. I have the 4u9 option in salapa elements but ir doesnt work. I think my i3 has all hardware needed but doesnt work. Can anybody help me? How it works. How detect the car to pedestrian? By pdc or by kafas cam maybe. BMW dealer told me they dont know why it doesnt work. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi, friend of mine bought crashed f10, and we are trying to disable this stupid option:

8tf active protection for pedestrians. 

so i have to delete it from VO/FA and recode some modules to default??/ which ECUs? where is the ICM?

thanks


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi,

I have succesfully removed teh 8TF code from VA, recode all ECUs... but I still see Pedestrian error on Dashboard and CIC display... when I check error by ISTA, I can see this:

*930B11 Pedestrian protection sensor (optical fibre):Coding data does not match equipment *

How is it possible, that the car know about this sensor, when its removed from VA? other bonnets pedestrian sensors are not visible anymore...

We have broken the main Pedestrian sensor as on picture, thats the reason why we have removed it from VA.



There is no more option, which I can remove from VA. So I guess I have to disable this sensor in some ECU - which one? VCG or ICM? which atributte?

I guess this optical sensor has nothing to do with MOST circuit , right?

Please help me with this error. Thanks

//edit:

obviously I have to change some attribute in CAS:





since we are missing ACC radar installed, therefore there are errors in ICM
Low refrigerant = ACSM error
Fuel Low presure sensor = DME

Therefore CAS is the ECU, which I have to modify...but not sure which attribute... :/


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, I really wanted pedestrian warning.. seems like it's a bad idea to have.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

AntDX316 said:


> Wow, I really wanted pedestrian warning.. seems like it's a bad idea to have.


pedestrian warning is probably fine... its detecting by cafas camera... but pedestrian protection is thing what you dont wanna have... when you hit somebody..your bonnet will blow up  and BMW will charge at least couple thousands for recode...etc...

But i dont understand, why , when I removed the 8TF from FA, and code VO all ECUs , its complaing regarding the Optical sensor


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

could somebody send me CAS.cafd file for F10 528i /530i without Pedestrian Protection option from factory?

I would like to compare the settings.
Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> could somebody send me CAS.cafd file for F10 528i /530i without Pedestrian Protection option from factory?
> 
> I would like to compare the settings.
> Thanks


Create your own.


----------



## rafikc (Sep 14, 2016)

Have you disconnect plug from FGS?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

after removing the 8tf from FA and VO coding all ECUs? NO the FGS cable is still connected. But it was disconnected before. 

I will try tomorrow add and remove 8tf to FA, and recode VO CAS again. And try that coding to default settings by FA  
Thanks for now.

M.


----------



## rafikc (Sep 14, 2016)

You must disconnect FGS and code car without 8TF option.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> pedestrian warning is probably fine... its detecting by cafas camera... but pedestrian protection is thing what you dont wanna have... when you hit somebody..your bonnet will blow up  and BMW will charge at least couple thousands for recode...etc...
> 
> But i dont understand, why , when I removed the 8TF from FA, and code VO all ECUs , its complaing regarding the Optical sensor


bonnet will blow up?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

AntDX316 said:


> bonnet will blow up?


there are pyrotechnics items in the rear side of bonnet , near front window..which will shoot the bonnet up if you hit pedestrian - very expensive to fix

anyway... I fixed the error this morning. I had low battery in remote key - not sure if that has any impact...but to be sure I have changed the battery in car key.

Unplug the FGS connector, but not sure neither, that had any impact on it , coz PPS sensor is not on FGS harness but on FOG ligt, horn harness, radiator shutter harness etc...

Then I use External Transmitter app in Essys to delete all DTC ...woalla... no Pedestrian protection error pop up ever... so far... hopefully thats final stable state


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> *there are pyrotechnics items in the rear side of bonnet , near front window..which will shoot the bonnet up if you hit pedestrian - very expensive to fix*
> 
> anyway... I fixed the error this morning. I had low battery in remote key - not sure if that has any impact...but to be sure I have changed the battery in car key.
> 
> ...


The car I got had a front right collision the year it was bought, according to carfax. It doesn't really look damaged but the parts that were damaged inside the area looked like it made no sense. Some of the wires "PDC" and the wire behind the headlight were damaged. The front of the hood paint is a bit cracked and bent back together but straight like new. The plastic trims damaged but the chassis completely perfect. It really seems like they put a mini inside the hood. I was looking at the PDC harness and found that same middle connector has nothing going to it. Upon later investigation on the F01 forums, someone found out it was for the pedestrian sensor. I think that sensor is a mini bomb. I thought it would be cool having a pedestrian warning system but it was like me looking for the right CCV for the 545i. How come the caps are closed instead of opened because the blow back gasses send too much oil into the intake and the revision sealed it off.

The car having pyrotechnics is so stupid. We all need to find out where these parts are and remove it carefully. Probably consult EOD if BMW won't tell us how.

I found an article:
http://www-esv.nhtsa.dot.gov/Proceedings/24/files/24ESV-000111.PDF

This seems to be as bad as when the government was using Windows to process spying on Vista users which is why it was a lot slower than XP.


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Curamrda said:


> ...Unplug the FGS connector...


Is the sensor's plug reachable without removing the bumper?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

hmm. not sure... its under the holder for th right headlight...so you can try to go there from the rear side of the bumper...where is the plastic cover infront of the wheel


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Mten59 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello, I have exactly the same problem on my f11 2010, i deleted 8tf option from vo, code all car (I selectionned all ecu and I clik «Code») , then I unplug fgs connector (the pss sensor is still pluged) 
After this, I have 2 error :
-930BC1 : FGS security sensor error plausibility
- 930B11 Pedestrian protection sensor (optical fibre):Coding data does not match equipment

I delete 8tf from vo i don't understand why there are this error


----------



## Mten59 (Oct 9, 2017)

I find my error, I didn't unplug the good conector
When you have front park assist, you have to unplugg the fgs sensor, you can find it on the bumper, on the middle exactly.
After, I delete all error and I never see again the pss error.
Thank you


----------



## Ghosty91 (May 29, 2015)

Hi guys. I have the same error. Unplug the fgs sensor. Code all ecu without 8tf clear errors. But the error are still there

-930BC1 : FGS security sensor error plausibility


----------



## myszano1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi guys, please advise, after removing 8tf and coded, some errors show up, please see pictures


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

My G30 has a pedestrian warning system and Intelligent LEDs. But it doesn't use highbeams to warn pedestrians as seen on this video (1:50) in 7 series with nighvision.

https://youtu.be/FHXtq4Gcc28?t=109

Can G30 do the same without the nightvision support? Is it possible to code?


----------



## bilal1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Curamrda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have succesfully removed teh 8TF code from VA, recode all ECUs... but I still see Pedestrian error on Dashboard and CIC display... when I check error by ISTA, I can see this:
> 
> ...


That can be coded offline and you won't get any further errors.
Following guy can do it for you and is from Scotland

Contact is 07496287374 (Call/ Text / Whatsapp)
Also, visit website codebmw .co .uk for more information.


----------



## sumitescp (Jan 10, 2022)

Curamrda said:


> hmm. not sure... its under the holder for th right headlight...so you can try to go there from the rear side of the bumper...where is the plastic cover infront of the wheel


which one is the FGS sensor mate?
Thanks


----------



## sumitescp (Jan 10, 2022)

Mten59 said:


> I find my error, I didn't unplug the good conector
> When you have front park assist, you have to unplugg the fgs sensor, you can find it on the bumper, on the middle exactly.
> After, I delete all error and I never see again the pss error.
> Thank you


Hi, I have the same issue on my F22, the only error is about the fibre optic sensor. I’m worried that the bonnet will explode open. What sensors should immediately disconnect? Is FGS the same thing as fibre optic? Sorry for my stupid question. Many thanks


----------



## Svenki76 (11 mo ago)

Any updates on this? I have the following errors after minor collision. I reconnected the fibre optic but it continues to throw up the error.

930B1A: FGS_SB pedestrian protection sensor defective
930B12: FGS_SB pedestrian protection sensor sends error

I could do with a simple walk-through solution using ista p for example. My f11 has front parking sensors.


----------

